# Is the SJW movement dying?



## DICKPICSRUS (Jul 26, 2018)

After reading the many times sjws have ate their own is the movement dying ? How many people are becoming sjws compared to the ones who are leaving ? How long do you think it will last ?


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Jul 26, 2018)

Hard to say really. I see both sides reeeeeeeeing at each other but can't tell if it's a vocal minority or not.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jul 26, 2018)

I personally know a few former SJWs who jumped right off that bandwagon when they realized the levels of sheer autism it was striving for.  Not sure if that is the current trend, though.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jul 26, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> Hard to say really. I see both sides reeeeeeeeing at each other but can't tell if it's a vocal minority or not.


I think it maybe dying since some companies and colleges are starting to say no to their demands that are bad for business.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 26, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> Hard to say really. I see both sides reeeeeeeeing at each other but can't tell if it's a vocal minority or not.



It's always been a vocal minority.

It's difficult to say what the "movement" is anymore. Mostly, it's devolved into domestic terrorism and riots, so it's kind of sorting itself out. However, there are tons of remnants of the movement in "professional" areas like the entirety of Starbuck's corporate. And then you have drones scouring Twitter looking to get anyone not vehemently on the left fired from their jobs, but that's just more domestic terrorism (even if nobody will call it that).
The media is basically nothing to talk about anymore because nobody even pays attention to it now. That's also sorting itself out through a slow death by tantrum.

The larger and most prominent issue yet is communal diversity and multiculturalism, forcing different kinds of people to live near each other. That's not exactly an issue yet, but it has the potential to turn any part of America into Detroit 2.0 and there's zero chance of anyone ever wanting to say it's a bad thing out of fear of backlash. The concept of it is always going to be a teetering bomb above our head until it finally goes off and then people realize multiculturalism is the new communism after seeing it destroy an entire country. Will it be America? Canada? Who knows. I mean, it's already Germany but nobody cares about them. But someone's going to have to be the sacrificial lamb before en entire superpower realizes that some cultures are just born cavemen.


----------



## Draza (Jul 26, 2018)

As long as it is supported by institutions in the media, government, and education then it won't go away nor die off.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 26, 2018)

It's really hard to kill an idea, but it seems like gen Z isn't buying that shit for the most part.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Jul 26, 2018)

AreaNet firing ol' whats-er-name is a step in the right direction. Most companies would have caved to the likes of polygon and promoted her to an executive position, so there's that. As long as companies like twitter, facebook, and MSM are absolute hard left, these ideas won't be going anywhere soon.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 26, 2018)

SJWs have not yet learned that they are driving people into extremism to combat them. Once they realize they are creating more white nationalists, racists, male supremeists, tranny haters, etc they will knock it off and do what Jews do and be more sneaky.

So I doubt it will die, but it will shift tactics.

Edit: look at my typo! Look at it!


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jul 26, 2018)

I unfortunately see the movement surviving this decade.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jul 26, 2018)

No, it is not dying, and it is not dead. The communist ideology does not have a chemotherapy treatment. What the ideology has done is simply insulated itself from those that disagree with the ideology. The fact that you see less of the ideology and its ideological members is only a testament to the algorithms that smartphones, media, and other institutions employ in order to push the communist agenda. The people that can be persuaded by the communist ideology will continue to be exposed to it by calculated algorithms, and the people that cannot be persuaded by the ideology will be sheltered from it by calculated algorithms or personal choice.

For a personal example, I have a grandfather that served in WW2, and I had a conversation with him this month that took me by surprise. He said to me, without any level of jest, that Obama was the best president we have ever had, and that America would be better off if we had someone like Angela Merkel in the executive office. This is a man that spends most of his time watching television, and so, as a result of this media that he exposes himself to, he has become a victim of the communist infiltration in the news media. He is now an ideological member of the communist regime, despite having served in WW2.

The members of the SJW communist regime are not defined solely by age, since my grandfather is in his nineties. It may be possible that youths are becoming disenchanted by the tactics and deception that the communist ideologues attempt to play on them, but there are elderly adults that are just as entrenched in the SJW affairs of communism, as well. The old adage, "You can't teach an old dog new tricks," still applies since the tricks of communism are not new. We have seen them played again and again throughout history. It is just that now, with the isolating nature of social media, the ideology can now segregate and brainwash its members far more effectively than ever before.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 26, 2018)

I think we've got plenty of lols to harvest from them yet.


----------



## Dragon Face (Jul 26, 2018)

With all of these protests going on around here lately, I feel like they're growing and going real-life rather than just online. Same goes for the opposite extremist side like alt-right, they're posting a bunch of flyers around here which stormed SJWs up. 

I think one day, I'm going to accidentally end up witnessing both sides crashing with each other with ugly violence in front of me. I don't like this.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jul 26, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> With all of these protests going on around here lately, I feel like they're growing and going real-life rather than just online. Same goes for the opposite extremist side like alt-right, they're posting a bunch of flyers around here which stormed SJWs up.
> 
> I think one day, I'm going to accidentally end up witnessing both sides crashing with each other with ugly violence in front of me. I don't like this.



Outside of the very vocal fringe minorities that most people want nothing to do with, I doubt that there are armies of alt-righters willing to clash with equally willing SJWs.  Being a whiny little bitch on the Internet is so much more convenient, especially if one convinces himself that he made a difference if his Facebook post attracts a few people to click the Like button.


----------



## Dragon Face (Jul 26, 2018)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Outside of the very vocal fringe minorities that most people want nothing to do with, I doubt that there are armies of alt-righters willing to clash with equally willing SJWs.  Being a whiny little bitch on the Internet is so much more convenient, especially if one convinces himself that he made a difference if his Facebook post attracts a few people to click the Like button.



Yeah. I absolutely would agreed with you back then, if I lived at somewhere else where there was no BLM protest blocking roads and super supremacist flyers being put up around within less than a month timeframe. With the way things are going on in this city lately and the fact this Hate Map showed there are both Neo-Nazi and Black Nationalist groups right here at one place, I can also understand why I felt like both extremist groups are coming out in real life lately rather than staying on the internet circlejerking for FaceBook likes like you suggested. It is an uncomfortable feeling.

 Hopefully, this is something temporary and this will not escalate any further.


----------



## nanny911 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've heard people say that Antifa is the fever pitch of the SJW movement and that it's also a sign of the far-left wanting to hold onto its power, so, there's that.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jul 26, 2018)

Dragon Face said:


> Yeah. I absolutely would agreed with you back then, if I lived at somewhere else where there was no BLM protest blocking roads and super supremacist flyers being put up around within less than a month timeframe. With the way things are going on in this city lately and the fact this Hate Map showed there are both Neo-Nazi and Black Nationalist groups right here at one place, I can also understand why I felt like both extremist groups are coming out in real life lately rather than staying on the internet circlejerking for FaceBook likes like you suggested. It is an uncomfortable feeling.
> 
> Hopefully, this is something temporary and this will not escalate any further.



Point taken.  Things are not nearly as tense as that in my part of the country.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Jul 26, 2018)

Example from history in the spoiler:


Spoiler



The biggest spasm of politically motivated change and upheaval that occurred in terms of scale was the Cultural Revolution in China. Mao started with purging the leadership of the Party, and then recruited an army of youth to rise up and destroy the "Four Olds"-essentially anything and everything that was China's pre-revolutionary cultural, artistic, and religious heritage. In a civilization like China, with a history stretching back thousands of years, that's a lot to destroy or erase. There were even real-life versions of twitter mobs, called "struggle sessions" were the accused were shouted down by a mob and forced to confess their fabricated "crimes" against the party and the revolution. Years later, China's leadership saw the kind of damage that the Cultural Revolution had wrought, and actually admitted that it was one of China's greatest setbacks.



My point is that even the biggest, brightest stars burn out, and the violent ones usually do that sooner. To the extent that SJWs are an army of cultural and political change, they, like any movement in the western world, represent zero existential danger to the country as a whole. The worst they have done was this:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evergreen_State_College

I would have used a news article, but I couldn't find any good summarizations of the events since it occurred last year. Since the 2017 incidents, the college has seen big budget cuts, lowered enrollments, and generally a financial loss as a result of their mini-revolution.

tl;dr version: The movement will fade away if it isn't already, or become something different.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 26, 2018)

nanny911 said:


> I've heard people say that Antifa is the fever pitch of the SJW movement and that it's also a sign of the far-left wanting to hold onto its power, so, there's that.



Since Antifa doesn't pull shit in CC states, the fever pitch is more like an allergy attack.

In my red state, there was once a left-wing revolution known as the Green Corn Rebellion. It was squashed. These things come and go.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 26, 2018)

I think the visible groups are sticking to the larger, more liberal cities like Portland and New York and San Feces...San Francisco or Berkeley.  They are rightfully wary of the smaller towns or Midwest states because there aren't enough people in power willing to support them or members of their group to beef up the numbers.  Online tho, the reason we are seeing less are due to Blockchains and Blacklists.  The tiniest little thing and you can be added to a dozen different lists.  I found out I am on 12 different lists.  12!!  And that account was only used for vaping pics and family members, but because I had added a certain person I was placed on 12 different blockchains.  It amused me greatly.

THAT is why we aren't seeing a rise in their REEEEEEEEEing numbers.  They catch the SJW and instantly subscribe to the Blockchains that their SJW buddies are on, so we see less of them as a result.  And you don't even have to DO anything to get on them, just know the wrong person.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fool said:


> most prominent issue yet is communal diversity and multiculturalism, forcing different kinds of people to live near each other.


I've seen many multicultural cities and the problem people are almost all other natives,  American cities included.  I enjoy meeting different kids of people.  Not even saying we shouldn't turn some people away.
In shitty places people say the exact same thing about even the better parts of western influence. 


Commander Keen said:


> SJWs have not yet learned that they are driving people into extremism to combat them.


Yes, I've heard more  grumbling about cronyism and extremism from other democrats.  Find an Eisenhower I'll vote for him.  I'd even consider a Nixon if we end up with some sort of blue trump.

SJWs are done because it's impossible to play by all the rules.  When you're totally unforgiving about people's slights and for some reason you're not allowed to disbelieve any person's claim about even the smallest of microaggressions there is just no way to climb ranks because in any given situation the person at the top of the oppression food chain changes.  Democrats have a lot of diversity and were never going to agree on any one most oppressed person anyhow.


----------



## superscript (Jul 27, 2018)

Dying? Not quite. But we're in the backlash and liberals who like concepts of free speech and independent thought are abandoning the left. While the sheep are leaving, the shepherds are doubling down. Meanwhile, despite all their nastiness and claims of fighting oppression, they don't do anything to help ordinary people with their problems. And of course they'll circle wagons around their own like the Diaz or Nyberg. 

It's tiring and I'm glad the tide is turning.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jul 27, 2018)

superscript said:


> Dying? Not quite. But we're in the backlash and liberals who like concepts of free speech and independent thought are abandoning the left. While the sheep are leaving, the shepherds are doubling down. Meanwhile, despite all their nastiness and claims of fighting oppression, they don't do anything to help ordinary people with their problems. And of course they'll circle wagons around their own like the Diaz or Nyberg.
> 
> It's tiring and I'm glad the tide is turning.



They do nothing to help ordinary people?  The same people who wave around the very good point that thoughts and prayers are not enough?   Shocking.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 27, 2018)

Its advancing more slowly but I don't think its dying, more like consolidating its gains.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 27, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> SJWs have not yet learned that they are driving people into extremism to combat them.



Which is exactly what they want.


----------



## QB 290 (Jul 27, 2018)

It'll get worse before it gets better. More of the youth will join, they'll double down and more companies will go bankrupt.
But it won't win, its not economically possible for it to win, considering how many businesses have or will close their doors due to turning off their brain to virtue signal to these idiots.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2018)

The classic tumblr style SJW?  Yes.  But you're going to see more and more shit like this in the future, and probably even worse groups of idiots.  They won't necessarily be on the left and possibly won't even be political.


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 27, 2018)

As soon as 'SJW' became common vernacular it was already doomed tbh. They're the butt of jokes the world over.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 27, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> As soon as 'SJW' became common vernacular it was already doomed tbh. They're the butt of jokes the world over.



By then the hate speech laws will be in place and all will be lost. 

It is only America left standing.


----------



## UnclePhil (Jul 27, 2018)

As much as I hoped it was with the amount of people they are repelling, no...

I see the backlash growing and increasing in numbers, yeah. People are tired of "white privilege" and being told they're guilty of original sin. Comedians, sick of having their sets screeched at by humorless harpies; gamers, men and women alike, tired of pandering and covered up tiddies. Women in particular are moving away from third wave feminism as models are laid off and corporate policies increasingly follow gender studies syllabi.

But as long as these big conglomerates own most of the media we consume, the poison is still there in subliminal ideology. They are trying so desperately hard to pander right now, and sometimes it's hard to see without squinting a bit. You don't notice it, but your brain does.

Worse than that, they're coming after our children in their classrooms. I guess fighting thinking adults was too rough so they aimed their guns at a much softer target. Troons get invited to promote their 98 non-binary genders. Kids are given quizzes on straight white man privilege. Remember when we were batting Creationists away from public science classrooms? The reason being we wanted our children learning _facts _and not mythology? Heh.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

being a grown man and still using the word sjw 
imagine being this exceptional


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> The classic tumblr style SJW?  Yes.  But you're going to see more and more shit like this in the future, and probably even worse groups of idiots.  They won't necessarily be on the left and possibly won't even be political.



What's a non left-wing SJW? The Religious Right/fundies? Incels/manosphere types? Alt-right/"muh white genocide"/white nationalist types?


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jul 27, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> being a grown man and still using the word sjw
> imagine being this exceptional


Do you have a better shorthand term for self-righteous moralistic ninnies who care more about what you are than who you are?


----------



## The Manglement (Jul 27, 2018)

What's happening with SJWs is the same thing that happens to any isolated society, with cannibalism thrown in. The strong mob and attack anyone who violates cultural standards, and so the remainder hew closer to those cultural standards in hopes of surviving. It's only a matter of time before the only way you can survive the Twitter attack dogs is to be transgender AND sexually abused as a child AND a victim of rape AND schizophrenic.

I think it's wrong to say that the SJW 'movement' is dying, because I'm not sure it ever was a movement. There was a relatively small, tight knit group who got into positions of power, and decided to change things without asking anyone. I don't think there was ever a huge movement of people who actually gave a shit about, I dunno, 'rape culture and video games', at least not outside of a women's studies class or trying to talk a dyke into blowing you.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

Block Me said:


> Do you have a better shorthand term for self-righteous moralistic ninnies who care more about what you are than who you are?


yeah you mean the straw people ? yeah i heard about them , too bad they aint real you know ? you know what is real ? whiners who cant take responsibilities for their actions , you can say nigger all you want but you are a bitch if you whine about the backlash that you will get  you feel me ?


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jul 27, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> yeah you mean the straw people ? yeah i heard about them , too bad they aint real you know ? you know what is real ? whiners who cant take responsibilities for their actions , you can say nigger all you want but you are a bitch if you whine about the backlash that you will get  you feel me ?


Go back to the Phil board. Deep Thoughts isn't the place for zero effort no-caps posting.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

Block Me said:


> Go back to the Phil board. Deep Thoughts isn't the place for zero effort no-caps posting.


don't u have a star wars movie to bitch about ? or ghost busters ! oh bruh they coming for your stupid 80s movies !
plus im a supervillain i do what the fuck i want


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jul 27, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> don't u have a star wars movie to bitch about ? or ghost busters ! oh bruh they coming for your stupid 80s movies !
> plus im a supervillain i do what the fuck i want


Your parents must be so proud of you.


----------



## Changeofheart (Jul 27, 2018)

They got their hands in every position of power of major companies and media and entertainment, it's only going to get worse and worse and worse, their objective is to drive their opponents into a corner and make them sort to violence.

But i want to believe that the major turning point to decide the future of their movement are the 2020 elections.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

Block Me said:


> Your parents must be so proud of you.


are you a psychic ?
can't say the same about you tho cuz prolly your parents are always goin on about how the country aint what it once was bla bla bla back in our days nigeros used to know their place
and your low self esteem made you believe em SADLY


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

off topic :
i love this one too much to not post it here


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 27, 2018)

The Fool said:


> It's always been a vocal minority.
> 
> It's difficult to say what the "movement" is anymore. Mostly, it's devolved into domestic terrorism and riots, so it's kind of sorting itself out. However, there are tons of remnants of the movement in "professional" areas like the entirety of Starbuck's corporate. And then you have drones scouring Twitter looking to get anyone not vehemently on the left fired from their jobs, but that's just more domestic terrorism (even if nobody will call it that).
> The media is basically nothing to talk about anymore because nobody even pays attention to it now. That's also sorting itself out through a slow death by tantrum.
> ...


how is multiculturalism new? every large old American city has been multicultural since the first big waves of non-English immigrants in the 1800s. 
Detroit isn't what I'd call multicultural, either, considering it's 82% black and nearly all of them are African-American slave descendants.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 27, 2018)

Hard for a movement with such an overwhelming suicide rate to live very long.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 27, 2018)

I think it has turned off a lot of normal people, but they won't admit it was wrong, so it'll never really die. It'll be like global warming/climate change. It'll keep mattering less to them, and being a stand in for other issues, but they'll never let it go completely, because deep down they know they were right.  

I say this not because they're particularly stupid people, but because they're people. It's hard to ever give up on an idea, especially when the idea isn't even particularly well defined in the first place, and you get to feel so good about yourself for thinking that way.


----------



## UnclePhil (Jul 27, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> yeah you mean the straw people ? yeah i heard about them , too bad they aint real you know ? you know what is real ? whiners who cant take responsibilities for their actions , you can say nigger all you want but you are a bitch if you whine about the backlash that you will get  you feel me ?



Jim Sterling is over that way.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 27, 2018)

UnclePhil said:


> Jim Sterling is over that way.


did i disturb your safe space ?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2018)

UnclePhil said:


> But as long as these big conglomerates own most of the media we consume, the poison is still there in subliminal ideology.



They don't give a shit about ideology.  It's not Disney doing this, it's Marvel Comics, a tiny little appendage that is nearly insignificant and treated as nothing but an IP farm.  What they care about is Marvel Studios, and the producers there have admitted they basically just throw out whatever comes from Marvel Comics and ignore it.

It's not that megacorporations are incapable of making stupid decisions, but they either go out of business or stop it eventually.  Look at New Coke.

SJWism, at least corporate SJWism, is the New Coke of modern media.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Jul 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It's not that megacorporations are incapable of making stupid decisions, but they either go out of business or stop it eventually.  Look at New Coke.


Can you imagine if the New Coke fiasco happened today, with #woke leadership handling it? Coke would probably double down on the new formula and insist that the majority actually love it, and it's just the toxic fanboys who are complaining. We'd be hearing about how Coke employees are getting death threats and harassment, and there would be hot takes in the press about how New Coke's sweeter taste is meant to appeal to women and that's why the awful misogynerds hate it. Then they'd probably start putting #Pride slogans and rainbows on the cans to get that crucial homophobia angle, and the accompanying ads would be awash with unearned smugness and an off-putting air of contempt for the general audience. Of course, none of it would work and they would eventually bring back the classic formula, but not without a final round of fuck-you's so the executives who spearheaded it could feel like they had at least won a symbolic victory before they jump out with their golden parachutes.

Thankfully we don't live in that world.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jul 27, 2018)

SJWs will die the moment the monsters they claim to fight reach mental adulthood, and then the normal people will have to fight the new inbreeds.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jul 27, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> did i disturb your safe space ?



I think SomethingAwful or ResetEra might be more your speed.


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 27, 2018)

After that recent Mary Sue article about the Buffy Reboot? I think it's about time that the expiration date is soon closing in.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jul 27, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> After that recent Mary Sue article about the Buffy Reboot? I think it's about time that the expiration date is soon closing in.



I'm still waiting on a remake of PCU to be the sign.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 27, 2018)

Well there's still the #Walkaway movement going on, so I think that's kinda slowing them down.


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 27, 2018)

Well it's um... it's not going well for them...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rtHmSfYDbs

Check out that like to dislike ratio... OUCH!

Get woke... go broke!


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 28, 2018)

The term SJW has lost almost all meaning imo because people throw the term around without knowing what kind of person it was meant to describe. I don't know when SJW went from being a far left extremist who believes our language, comedy, what we wear, etc. should be heavily monitored and controlled by them (the SJWs) because it might hurt somebodies feelings to someone who disagrees with my personal opinions. I've seen a couple right-winged talking heads call other right wing people SJWs before just because of a slight, insignificant disagreement even though of them are the polar opposite of an SJW. I've even heard other left-leaning people call each other SJW as an insult. The fact that the term SJW has such a negative connotation with both sides of the political spectrum is strong evidence to me that the movement is dying.

I think it'll make a comeback though. The SJW movement isn't even new. The PC movement happened in the late 90's, and much of the current SJW crap that gets spewed out has origins in the PC movement. It's just more extreme this time around.


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 28, 2018)

"Dying" might be overstatement, but I think shit is changing.

IMO they've passed the peak of their influence, tho. And if they don't want to die, they'd have to radically change thier tactics, and I don't know if they're capable of that. All they seem to know how to do is scream "bigot/nazi/mysogynist/etc!!" at people louder and louder, and for a while that was kind of effective (a few years back), but now that message has well and truly reached market saturation- everyone has heard it and anyone who was ever going to listen has already signed up. So now all the "louder and louder" thing is doing is pissing everyone else off, and maybe causing second thoughts in a few of the people who drank the SJW koolade but weren't really true believers. At this stage SJWs are their own worst enemy.

But real-deal SJWs were only ever a tiny minority anyway, who (depending where you draw the boundary of "SJW" I guess) never had much real power outside academia, (and maybe a few other areas). And like the nutcases on the far right (alt-right, manosphere, religious fundamentalists, etc)- crazy ideologues are their own limiting mechanism. They just naturally make themselves look retarrded, and can't help but purity-spiral, infight over petty bullshit, act like embarrassing, hyperbolic "OMG the sky is falling!!" weirdos, etc, which stops them growing past a certain stage.

But yeah, IMO sjw-ism is past it's peak, but I doubt it'll die. More likely it'll either shrink, then pop up again in maybe 15, 20 years or so, or it'll gradually transform into something new, but equally annoying/ineffective.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jul 28, 2018)

don't you think that the reason sjuuuus dominating academia is a sign of how dumb right wingers are ? that they can't make it to college ?


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 28, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> how is multiculturalism new? every large old American city has been multicultural since the first big waves of non-English immigrants in the 1800s.
> Detroit isn't what I'd call multicultural, either, considering it's 82% black and nearly all of them are African-American slave descendants.



Multiculturalism has always been around. Even in former colonies post WW2 kinda retain some aspect of their former colonial rulers. Heck even nations adjacent to each other would kinda carry what the other has.



Eryngium said:


> Hard for a movement with such an overwhelming suicide rate to live very long.



My great fear is that after this dies down we might get an extreme apathetic 90s slacker phase where they no longer care about anything except the only thing they become active in their defeatism is that they demand and perhaps the only protests they have is that all of America to close all contact with the world to isolationism so nothing will be their responsibility and as a bonus don’t get blamed for any atrocities, or an extreme emo phase that goes beyond cutting themselves to a downright suicidal culture that it becomes the emo phase plus defeatism leading to multiple Jones Town incidents.


----------



## Hux (Jul 28, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> Hard for a movement with such an overwhelming suicide rate to live very long.


A lot of truth to this since not only do you have the statistic that troons off themselves at much higher rates than any other demographic, this is also the side that houses Bugchasers and the Fat Positivity people. IIRC, didn't the woman that coin the Fat Positivity thing end up dying relatively early since she herself was a fatass?

And then let's not forget the extreme activists types being the only people on Earth thinking it's either a good idea to stand in the middle of traffic where there is very little that's keeping people from running them over or thinking it's a good idea to pick fights with people that are well above their weight class that can easily short bus them with one punch


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Aug 19, 2018)

Political correctness and "SJWs" are part of the current zeitgeist. The 60s were hip, the 70s funky, the 90s edgy and now in the 2010s, we are politically correct and "offended".


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Aug 19, 2018)

It’s a cycle. A fad even, it comes it goes, it gets called a different name.


----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 21, 2018)

It won't truly die, but it'll definitely be mocked to hell and back the same way that religious fundies and the "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN" crowd have been since the 90s. People are already getting sick of hearing the same shit over and over again, and the past couple years have proved that.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 21, 2018)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> It’s a cycle. A fad even, it comes it goes, it gets called a different name.



The cycle breaks when the laws are put in place. You can't undo those kinds of laws.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Aug 21, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> The cycle breaks when the laws are put in place. You can't undo those kinds of laws.


How exactly are SJWs going to get laws put in place?
They've managed to stuff the government with far right lunatics and now the judicial branch is full of conservatives.   I think this is the worst part of SJWs.   They're constantly stealing the microphone from reasonable electable democrats.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 21, 2018)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> How exactly are SJWs going to get laws put in place?
> They've managed to stuff the government with far right lunatics and now the judicial branch is full of conservatives.   I think this is the worst part of SJWs.   They're constantly stealing the microphone from reasonable electable democrats.



With the USA they'll just use the corporations and ensure that those corporations are impossible to displace. Transnational corporations will gladly throw away freedom and ignore human rights for a profit. If they're run by sjws and justified profit-wise by every other country having hate-speech laws you'll find yourself also forced to follow those laws if you want a career or online presence.


----------



## Jacob JS (Aug 21, 2018)

With Emperor Trump in office, it's just fueling the SJWs more than ever, at least in California, we've completely turned into a fascist regime like North Korea, maybe more like China, since capitalism is stronger than ever.  You can't yell TRUMP! without someone hearing and saying, "Fuck him" in response.  Animal rights groups are blockading Burger Kings or KFCs because they buy battery caged chickens.  It's getting so bad here that party balloons will have legal representation to not be popped at birthday parties.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Aug 21, 2018)

Seeing how the newest generation of kids are consistently conservative, not to mention the rampant anti-white bias in the movement, and the splintering hypocrisy that will make up the power struggles of the leadership, it won't completely die out, but will largely be phased out


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Aug 22, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> With the USA they'll just use the corporations and ensure that those corporations are impossible to displace. Transnational corporations will gladly throw away freedom and ignore human rights for a profit. If they're run by sjws and justified profit-wise by every other country having hate-speech laws you'll find yourself also forced to follow those laws if you want a career or online presence.


I work at an extremely fake-PC multinational company.  
They talk a good talk and make us go to stupid trainings.  Google is sort of an outlier, but most companies don't actually drink the SJW kool aid they just don't want to get sued or end up in the news.  They'll patronize these lunatics but they're not actually going to hire Master of Social Justice and 12 time workplace lawsuit plaintiff "Becky" Ethnic-Name Rockefeller-Von Caucasian.
I was worried about this a few years ago but now it's obvious that Social Justice Insanity is totally unprofitable and if you support these people they will eventually circle back and come after you.  I'm sure a lot of it had to do with the election.  Russian trolls trying to make americans mad at each other and Hillary's campaign giving money to any group that would support her.

If you're an actual nazi I think most major corporations would have fired you 15 years ago just as quickly as they'd do it today.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)

Is the SJW movement dying? 
NO

Is OP going to die? 
YES


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

ASoulMan said:


> It won't truly die, but it'll definitely be mocked to hell and back the same way that religious fundies and the "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN" crowd have been since the 90s. People are already getting sick of hearing the same shit over and over again, and the past couple years have proved that.


The fundies/think about the children crowd are basically a right wing version of SJW's. And yes they made crazy claims like SpongeBob being homosexual propaganda.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> The fundies/think about the children crowd are basically a right wing version of SJW's. And yes they made crazy claims like SpongeBob being homosexual propaganda.



They invented the tactic of harassing people to get them fired, harassing advertisers to get shows cancelled, and other shit SJWs now constantly do.  

Sadly, while the SJWs themselves will eventually die off, at least in their current form, the tactics are still going to be used by assholes of all stripes.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> They invented the tactic of harassing people to get them fired, harassing advertisers to get shows cancelled, and other shit SJWs now constantly do.
> 
> Sadly, while the SJWs themselves will eventually die off, at least in their current form, the tactics are still going to be used by assholes of all stripes.


I remember when the Parents Television Council used to harass advertises and the FCC over anything they found to be "indecent" on TV. They especially enjoyed reeing over Family Guy to the point that Seth made an episode making fun of them.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> I remember when the Parents Television Council used to harass advertises and the FCC over anything they found to be "indecent" on TV. They especially enjoyed reeing over Family Guy to the point that Seth made an episode making fun of them.



It goes back as far as the Smothers Brothers and even further back.  That was one of the first really notable trophy kills, though.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It goes back as far as the Smothers Brothers and even further back.  That was one of the first really notable trophy kills, though.


These folks basically want anything racier than Lawerence Welk to be banned from TV.


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 31, 2018)

No, SJWs will someday rule the world.  This is because SJWs are the only group of people that play to win.  Everyone else is a fucking scrub that constsantly whines about their "unfair" or "cheap" tactics.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 4, 2018)

I hope so.  I'm sick of hearing about them. Plus there are a lot of people here who think that anyone to the left of George Bush is an SJW.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 5, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I hope so.  I'm sick of hearing about them. Plus there are a lot of people here who think that anyone to the left of George Bush is an SJW.


According to people on this forum think SJWs and Bush are the same because "horseshoe theory".


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> According to people on this forum think SJWs and Bush are the same because "horseshoe theory".



Bush was a moderate-ish Republican with a shitty fanbase and shitty advice from shitty neocons.


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 5, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I hope so.  I'm sick of hearing about them. Plus there are a lot of people here who think that anyone to the left of George Bush is an SJW.


Articles and happenings is where hope goes to die.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 6, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> According to people on this forum think SJWs and Bush are the same because "horseshoe theory".



You mean it's not because horseshoe theory? Our old buddy MrEnter seems to think so:


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 7, 2018)

No. 
Like all political things, they are just changing with the new radicals leading the charge and the more conservative ones staying in the back making their gains more stable. Like the hippies they will be welcomed into the state and establishment. Expect these people to be ruling over you.

Let's not forget they are with the establishment, have attended universities etc and have political aspirations and possibly business and other elite backing ie. media.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 10, 2018)

Terran Wraith said:


> Let's not forget they are with the establishment, have attended universities etc and have political aspirations and possibly business and other elite backing ie. media.


What? I thought they were underprivileged and neglected by society.


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 10, 2018)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> What? I thought they were underprivileged and neglected by society.


In a way they are. You can make loyal people if you uplift people who would have never made it there on their own. They will know that they got their rank thanks to you.

Kinda like Leninism preferred the peasants and low middle class administrative people when they formed their elites in socialist countries.

If you want to look at it this cynically.


----------



## AnAspieWithAVengeance (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't see any side of it ending. The amount of things to rant and rave about is just getting bigger. Hopefully these people grow up and realise the real working world don't care about little trolls like them.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 22, 2018)

The SJW movement isn't dying per se, but at the same time it's not really achieving anything. Some SJWs are too busy fighting each other over who is the most oppressed (aka who has the golden voice), while others are hard at work inventing new genders with which to undermine the seriousness of their message.

The "movement" a disorganized mess, but as long as there are weak-willed men and women/minorities who want free shit, there will be SJWs.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Sep 22, 2018)

Anecdotally speaking, some of my more liberal friends who used to sympathize with common SJW talking points are growing jaded and disillusioned with the current Democratic Party as a whole, and now distance themselves from being labeled as a “liberal”, despite them still holding mostly socially-liberal ideologies.

SJW’s have made “liberal” a dirty word in the minds of the general public, and they’re the ones responsible for the inevitable pendulum swinging back to conservatism across the Western world.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 22, 2018)

Monsieur Guillotine said:


> The SJW movement isn't dying per se, but at the same time it's not really achieving anything. Some SJWs are too busy fighting each other over who is the most oppressed (aka who has the golden voice), while others are hard at work inventing new genders with which to undermine the seriousness of their message.
> 
> The "movement" a disorganized mess, but as long as there are weak-willed men and women/minorities who want free shit, there will be SJWs.



They're succeeding everywhere, even the USA.

In every other country they're getting the government to do shit. In the USA they're using the corporations and private institutions. 

Even the ACLU has given up on actually defending free expression when somebody gets in trouble for pissing off sjws.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 22, 2018)

China doesn't seem to see it their way and see them as folks who are hypocritically "obsessed with political correctness" in order to "satisfy their own feeling of moral superiority" motivated from an "ignorant and arrogant" Western-centric worldview who "pity the rest of the world and think they are saviours".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baizuo



Monsieur Guillotine said:


> The "movement" a disorganized mess, but as long as there are weak-willed men and women/minorities who want free shit, there will be SJWs.




There will also be slackers, cynics, suicidal teens, high school drop outs or folks that never grew out of their teens.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 23, 2018)

"No idea ever dies here, it just plays to smaller and smaller audiences"
-Frank Underwood


----------



## Hux (Sep 23, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> They invented the tactic of harassing people to get them fired, harassing advertisers to get shows cancelled, and other shit SJWs now constantly do.
> 
> Sadly, while the SJWs themselves will eventually die off, at least in their current form, the tactics are still going to be used by assholes of all stripes.


This description really does just play into my theory that the modern day SJW is nothing more but the offspring of the hyperchristian, conservative pearl clutching soccermoms of yesteryear from the Satanic Panic to the Bush Era. I hold the belief that what made the garden variety of SJW is that in their bid for independence from their parents, they took it upon themselves to be as far-left from them as they possibly could just to spite them. They only trait they maintained from their parents is that they're still the same unlikable, shrill, annoying, killjoy douchebags as them.

The only saving grace is that most SJWs in this generation in general have already made it clear that they're most likely going to live their lives childless, so hopefully we won't have as huge of a chance of these schools of thought continuing nor swinging too far to the other side like they themselves did.


----------



## Bum Driller (Sep 26, 2018)

I wouldn't say that they are exactly dying out yet, but it seems that they are starting to lose their appeal in the eyes of the common man. More radical and insane their demands become, more the common people are starting to think that "enough is enough, this shit is not funny anymore". I recently saw the movie Solo, and it was interesting to notice that the only obviously SJW-analogue character in the movie, the political droid rights activist, was actually viewed as irritating piece of shit by the other characters. Lando even claims that he would've erased the droids personality if it didn't possess so good map software. Well, it's just a movie, but since it's a movie made for very large audiences, it indicates somewhat how the average joe feels about the SJW's nowadays. Just like the hippies and academic communists before them, SJW's will not be the end of the West as we know it. At the end of the day, they are just one more tired joke like their predecessors, relegated to the status of being a comical stereotype to be laughed at.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 28, 2018)

I think so.  I've noticed that a lot of SJWs tend to be college students (at least that's my observation), or people in their 20s.  I remember when I first went to college, granted this was 20 years ago, while I was certainly not a SJW, I remember all of a sudden becoming more politically aware and kind of shocked about what was going on in the world.  Fortunately, I mellowed out.  Hopefully, these kids'll do the same.*
I think part of the problem is that this is the generation raised by helicopter parents, so many of them were never really told that "life isn't fair."  Or that you're not going to be friends with everyone you meet.  Neither one has anything to do with liberal or conservative -- it's all about how you approach them. 

Sooooo, I'll be optimistic here, and say that I hope they'll learn that you have to pick and choose your battles, and that if you get mad over every little thing you'll just end up giving yourself a heart attack before you're forty.  Ask yourself, is it WORTH my time?  Especially stop arguing on social media all the time, unless it's just for amusements sake. 

(The only thing that gives me pause is that these jagoffs are giving the left a bad name.  Please, we're not all like that.  The kind of social justice I care about is like, seeing that people aren't starving on the streets, or little kids get a decent education, etc)




*Fuck, now I'm turning into "kids these days."   Get off my lawn.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 5, 2018)

You know when they say, "things only get worse before it gets better"?

That's what I feel is going to happen with the SJW movement already. I mean it's a shithole as it is, but there's only one way it can go, and that is down. I don't think we've even seen the bottom of the barrel yet.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 5, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I don't think we've even seen the bottom of the barrel yet.


The more insane the SJWs get, the less credible they'll appear.

Look at how they seemed before Trump Derangement Syndrome compared to now, for instance.


----------



## QB 290 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> You know what they say, "things only get worse before it gets better"?
> 
> That's what I feel is going to happen with the SJW movement already. I mean it's a shithole as it is, but there's only one way it can go, and that is down. I don't think we've even seen the bottom of the barrel yet.


It's only going to be the point where your everyday normie literally can't avoid them or stay on the fence anymore when it'll start dying down.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2018)

It was made of losers screaming about who the biggest loser is, it was destined to fail. If anything, it's responsible for the resurgence of nationalism and actual white supremacy. All they did was empower their enemies and degrade their pet minorities into objects and numbers.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Oct 6, 2018)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> There will also be slackers, cynics, suicidal teens, high school drop outs or folks that never grew out of their teens.


Wasn't Tony Halme a Neo Nazi or at least held certain similar views?

On topic, no, the movement isn't going to die any time soon.  It will probably wane in intensity when either people start realising it's causing more harm than good or, terrifyingly, it becomes the new norm.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 6, 2018)

It's not dying. Just look at the front page of the BBC website and you'll find 4 or 5 articles pushing that agenda to varying degrees of subtlety. Let's have a look at today's:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/45766576 - "Scientists condemn "Sexist" professor"

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/disability-45601646 - "What's different about the people in these posters?" (Someone takes pictures of disabled people, this is front page worthy apparently)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-45739335 - "Don't shoot, I'm disabled"

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-45729791/students-union-swaps-clapping-for-jazz-hands - "Swapping clapping for Jazz Hands" (idiot university students decide applause is triggering)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-45770028 - "Banksy artwork shreds itself after sale" (The BBC's continuing obsession with this talentless narcissist continues)

However, what is dying is their reach. The age of social media means that people can choose who or what they listen to. You can simply mute the screeching, and as these people are by and large way too lazy to move from behind their keyboards. I think people are much more aware of the biases in MSM, and even though I am not really a Trump fan, I will give him credit for raising the issue to public awareness and striking a blow for diversity of expression. The SJWs are of course partly to blame for their own problems, because these echochambers and hugboxes are largely of their own making. I don't think they'll die, but they may become more of a fringe group, even as they infiltrate the media, because the trend long-term is for the old media to die off. Then they'll just be left virtue-signalling to each other on Twitter, forever.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 6, 2018)

Dying? Not in the slightest, if anything they still hold the upper hand in a large swathe of western politics.

Are they at long-term risk of suppression? Most certainly.

I'll preface this with my own political bent, which of course does affect my view. I've always considered myself to be center left by the European model, I am all for  state ran services like universal healthcare and welfare payments, and when it comes to social ethics up until about ten years ago I would have considered myself to be fairly liberal. I'm for gay marriage, pro-choice etc; however I don't subscribe to modern gender theory, transgenderism for toddlers or that there should be gender exclusive spaces.

That last part makes you socially far right in mainstream parlance in western Europe these days. Gender exclusive spaces are "needed" by the easily triggered and the religious (usually Muslims, though not always) alike, suggesting children crossdressing or doing drag at school is not a good idea has got several people sacked  in the past year across Europe etc.

This hasn't changed what people seem to believe in, only who they vote for. I do believe in what a good few left wing politicians preach in regards to economics, but their insane social policies have very often led people like me to vote increasingly right wing. France is the foremost example of this, they've always been more right wing than the rest of Europe but nobody here could have seen the National Rally (until recently known as the National Front) at the final stage of the presidential election five years ago, let alone when Marianne took over from her "Gas the Kikes, race war now!" father.  More disconcerting in the long term, the next in line to succession after here is her niece; a ultra devout Catholic who ironically considers the Pope a communist and has been caught by journalists a couple of times behind closed doors of opinions on the need to gas the gays, non Catholics are enemies of Western culture, Blacks are animals etc (needless to say they don't think very highly of healthcare, social security or anything like that either).

What has troubled me in the long term though is that this is starting to be percived as a worthy sacrifice, just to be rid of the SJW's, Black Lives Matter-esque groups and the socially far left.  Very few National Front voters last time here could be said to be fully aligned with the policies of the National Rally, they're just seen as preferable to fat genderfluid anti-Zionist lesbians screeching about how everything is rape or racist in the EU Parliment.

I don't think SJW'ism is dying, I think Liberalism is at risk of a violent murder in several years hence if they keep this shit up. I couldn't vote for the National Rally for instance, but for many "Normies"; Alternative for Germany, the Rally and other like minded organizations are becoming the mainstream opposition where they would have been one man organizations even just ten years ago.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 11, 2020)

Many were either too young or mentally ill to guide their movement. They'd get mad over a white chicks wearing braids, mis-gendering low effort trans-sexuals (very obvious'' troons'') and some girl showing up to her prom in a Chinese kimono. Most of their outage was entirely on social media or on campuses. This was a movement of very poor organization and no proper momentum. Why was the SJW's when it came to child poverty, senior poverty or sexual assaults on disabled women in long term care homes (an actual epidemic)?


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (May 12, 2020)

As much as I would like that to happen it seems as if they always double down. Especially in Hollywood and there's no stopping in education and media. I wouldn't mind this movement as much if it didn't hijack a lot of my hobbies (video games, comics, movies, etc.)


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 13, 2020)

Another thing to consider is nuance. What we see as PC today might be offensive to the next generation of "SJWs" so it will be a rinse and repeat, as today's "SJWs" could be tomorrow's Nazis.


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Another thing to consider is nuance. What we see as PC today might be offensive to the next generation of "SJWs" so it will be a rinse and repeat, as today's "SJWs" could be tomorrow's Nazis.



Sometimes last Thursday's SJW is today's Nazi.  All it takes is a single misstep and failing to keep up with the ever changing autism.


----------



## jorgoth (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 13, 2020)

When identity politics does finally fade away, good riddance.

I am so tired of things previously OK becoming "problematic." If this crap drags on, who knows what stuff that's harmless now will be "called out" as some kind of "discrimination" in the future?


----------



## Agent Wet (May 13, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Another thing to consider is nuance. What we see as PC today might be offensive to the next generation of "SJWs" so it will be a rinse and repeat, as today's "SJWs" could be tomorrow's Nazis.


Personallity maybe on one hand it's obvious people are tried of the culture wars bs and along with how the pandemic is effecting alot of companies to the point of scaling back and  how it seems like stuff that would ruin people's lives like canceling someone are a lot less successful and a few companies have some success  despite the back lash yea. But, on the other hand plenty of  people and companies are still doubling down no matter what along with how some companies still think social media is the center of the  world . I think  they likely would  be slowly shove way as the 2020s move on probably not out right gone but to the point people will out right don't care. Even if the  SJW mindset is  gone the same way that the reigious right was during the mid 90s - 2000s I imagine that political correctness mindset will manfest into something else.


----------



## Slap47 (May 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> When identity politics does finally fade away, good riddance.
> 
> I am so tired of things previously OK becoming "problematic." If this crap drags on, who knows what stuff that's harmless now will be "called out" as some kind of "discrimination" in the future?



Identity politics will always be a thing. In 1920 the Americans banned alcohol because they hated Germans. In the 1720s the British ruling class manipulated the mob to target Irish workers. In 50 BC Pompey terrified Rome by suggesting that Caesar would give Gauls (Romanized settlers in Gaul) seats in the senate. In 2000 BC a bunch of semites cut off the tips of their penises to distinguish themselves as the toughest mountain bandits.

Always hating on a group to create pride and focusing on random nonsense. 



jorgoth said:


> View attachment 1289959







Basically.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 13, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Identity politics will always be a thing.


I think there's a difference between the examples from history you mention, and demonizing liking the exotic as "exotification," or seeing asking someone of Asian descent where their ancestry is from as a "microaggression." Current Year identity politics is like a fanatical cult that's all about dividing and controlling.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 13, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Many were either too young or mentally ill to guide their movement. They'd get mad over a white chicks wearing braids, mis-gendering low effort trans-sexuals (very obvious'' troons'') and some girl showing up to her prom in a Chinese kimono. Most of their outage was entirely on social media or on campuses. This was a movement of very poor organization and no proper momentum. Why was the SJW's when it came to child poverty, senior poverty or sexual assaults on disabled women in long term care homes (an actual epidemic)?


Covid-19 killed SJWism, we are now in a pandemic and recession, with a surveillance state and WW3 looming.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 13, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> or seeing asking someone of Asian descent where their ancestry is from as a "microaggression."


The first, and so far only, SJW (classic dangerhair antifag troon) I ever met in real life was Asian Indian and when we first met she asked me if I was Indian too. She also said she was constantly afraid of racists and "transphobes" but also she said she'd never go back to India due to sexism and homophobia. Besides that, she was an okay person, though.


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 13, 2020)

Moral movements in America have always collapsed. It isn't a matter of if, but when. It's pretty hard to predict when, as the religious right basically imploded over night. 

But I think the Social Justice movement it's at its apex right now, so soon it will go backwards. The louder and more obvious a moral movement is, the more ineffective it becomes. What was once subtle is now obvious for everyone to see. They only become more angrier and more arrogant and have to resort to fear to enforce their morality, much like the religious right did.

Once fear is no longer effective, the movement collapses because there is nothing keeping it in line. The next step after fear would be violence, but it's never come to that with a moral movement in America.

The thing to really watch out for if you want to predict when it will die out is the death of MeToo and cancel culture. These are the two biggest fear driving factors of the idpol movement. Once they lose fear, they've lost the game. 

So just watch. The less the fear of the mob and ideology, the closer the movement is to collapse.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 13, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> Moral movements in America have always collapsed. It isn't a matter of if, but when. It's pretty hard to predict when, as the religious right basically imploded over night.
> 
> But I think the Social Justice movement it's at its apex right now, so soon it will go backwards. The louder and more obvious a moral movement is, the more ineffective it becomes. What was once subtle is now obvious for everyone to see. They only become more angrier and more arrogant and have to resort to fear to enforce their morality, much like the religious right did.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much spot on, and I think we're getting closer to the demise of the SJW movement than a lot of the doomers on here think.

The MeToo movement and cancel culture are the underpinnings of the movement right now, and throughout 2019 and 2020, we've been seeing a pushback against it and it's been slowly but surely building.

The Weeb Wars is probably one of the earliest examples of a concerted and even semi-effective push back and while we're still waiting on the outcome of the appeals thanks to Chupp being an incompetent boomer, the fact that Vic even fought back at all and did so in a way where Twitter outrage meant jack shit was a shock in and of itself.

The Covington boys also took legal action and have already been awarded massive settlements, and even ProJared of all people successfully managed to bounce back somewhat after his trash fire of a scandal.

But I think the real coup de grace for MeToo is the ongoing scandals involving Joe Biden and the outright blatant hypocrisy and double-standards regarding Biden's conduct. The fact that Time's Up and several feminist talking heads on Twitter outright refused to support Tara Reade because "Orange Man Bad" is very damning and it's the kind of hypocrisy so obvious that it's impossible to ignore no matter how much the media tries to cover it up.

If Trump can win 2020, I think that will be the kick in the balls that lets the DNC know that 2016 was not a fluke and a lot of the corporations will realize pushing the woke agenda isn't going to get them anywhere, either in terms of profits or influence.

Even trivial culture war bullshit like the controversies over Joker provide evidence that SJW shit is at least weakening.

They demonized that movie to no end, and despite the dreaded R rating and the smear campaigns against it, it still was a smash success and made over a billion at the box office, and was an acclaimed hit.

The average moviegoer didn't give a shit what pretentious bearded widemouth bugmen, woke punk dangerhairs, and annoying trannies on Twitter thought, they just wanted to see a good movie, and that's what they did.

Feel free to bombard me with rainbows, puzzle pieces, and trashcans for saying this, but you can see it all around you. SJW culture is either entering a state of decline or it's at the final peak just before the decline sinks in.


----------



## Slap47 (May 13, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Covid-19 killed SJWism, we are now in a pandemic and recession, with a surveillance state and WW3 looming.



Economic disaster usually strengthens crazy movements. Esoteric bullshit exploded in the 1930s.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 13, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Economic disaster usually strengthens crazy movements. Esoteric bullshit exploded in the 1930s.



This is true, since both communism and fascism gained ground in the 1920's and 1930's because of the aftermath of World War I and the Great Depression, and it can be said that a lot of the more extreme political and cultural movements of the later 20th Century and early 21st Century can be traced back to the political and economic unrest of the 1960's and 1970's.

Aside from the obvious groups like the hippies, the New Left, and the New Age communities, that era also was responsible for the rise of the Religious Right and the militia movement, the former of which was essentially a counter-movement that emerged as a backlash against the excesses of the New Left and countercultures of the 60's and 70's.

The SJW's got their start as a backlash against the Religious Right and were strengthened by a lot of other factors, both economic and academic. 

However, a lot of the SJW's success was during a time of relative economic prosperity. While the movement really got going because of the Great Recession and Occupy Wall Street, it didn't start to really gain ground until 2014-2015, when the economy was not only stabilized but also started to visibly improve for the common man.

Their peak years of strength from 2016-2019 have been during an economic boom that was shut down by an unforeseen pandemic, and a lot of that infrastructure that underpinned the SJW's success is now threatened by the global economic meltdown.

If there's any time for the equal and opposite reaction to this insanity to emerge, it's going to hit the ground running in the near future. We're already seeing the start of it, and some of the early telltale signs happened in 2019, before the pandemic.

Much like the rise of the SJW's and "Current Year", or the rise of the Religious Right in the 80's and 90's, the demise of woke culture is the kind of thing that happens very slowly and then all at once.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (May 13, 2020)

That shit comes and goes.

Right and Left and Right and Left.

Are we in the breakpoint? Close but probably few more years atleast.


----------



## Kosher Dill (May 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Their peak years of strength from 2016-2019 have been during an economic boom that was shut down by an unforeseen pandemic, and a lot of that infrastructure that underpinned the SJW's success is now threatened by the global economic meltdown.


I disagree, because economic prosperity for the common man (or the other 55 genders) never underpinned SJWism. We're living in a ghost ship culture, where cultural institutions and internet platforms are controlled by a relative handful of rich weirdos hiring an army of destitute weirdos to astroturf.
The rich are doing fine, just as they always do. And the destitute mentally ill bloggers are destitute, just as they always are. The pandemic won't change this, except possibly to swell the ranks of the latter.


----------



## FuckedUp (May 13, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Covid-19 killed SJWism, we are now in a pandemic and recession, with a surveillance state and WW3 looming.


What about insurrection?


----------



## jorgoth (May 21, 2020)

Maybe if the USA gets nuked. Revolutions generally don't work unless the country in question got its ass kicked in war recently.

Also, I think there are signs of the beginning of the end for SJW-ism in pop culture and information technology.

First, there are the cancellations of SJW comic books partly as a result of the COVID-19 lockdown. Comic books in recent years have been the trend-setter for the entertainment industry generally.

Then there are the signs of conflict between the Disney higher-ups and Kathleen Kennedy's little coven.

Then there's the otherkin deer faggot everyone thought Twitch made a mod who was bragging about how much he was going to mess with gamers and then Twitch basically said that he's a nobody with no power.

Then there's Google dropping its "diversity" programs and James D'amore dropping his lawsuit around the same time.

Then there's Anita Sarkeesian's foundation losing money hand over fist for the last 3 years, and still failing to produce an annual financial report for 2019 even now.

They're getting kicked out of the few industries that would support them, if that isn't the beginning of the end, I don't know what is.


----------



## Dubu Kimchi (May 21, 2020)

It has been mentioned on the Chapotraphouse podcast a couple of times recently, that all the noise about identity politics didn't amount for shit and it never actually mattered. So there's the "dirt bag left" at least saying that taking about the 'gender of the Coronavirus' is nonsense.


----------



## Wonderful Id (May 22, 2020)

I would love for it to be, but the biggest issue impeding that is the internet.  With everyone having a voice and now and the companies in charge of the major platforms biased toward the SJW voice, it's going to be harder and harder to finish off the movement since it can always grow another head and amplify the message.  We have been seeing some improvements here and there (things that were once sacred to the modern left being left behind by everyone else and "sure fire" liberal successes failing), but the upcoming election will change many things about the world, including the future of sjwism.  

If Trump wins, we'll either see a large number of people finally and openly abandon the modern left, with corporations pandering to the right...or the left will triple down and the SJWmindset will strengthen over the next four years.
If Trump loses, we'll either see the the right regroup/refocus and strengthen in a way that the left has been over the past few years...or it might be the death knell of modern conservatism.  

Either way, this continues to be an interesting year.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 22, 2020)

Considering that the current featured thread is <deep breath> an MtF tranny Twitch "ambassador" who's into prancing about like an deer, starting autistic slapfights, and being scratched _ on camera;_ I have to say no, it ain't dying for the next few years.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 23, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> I would love for it to be, but the biggest issue impeding that is the internet.  With everyone having a voice and now and the companies in charge of the major platforms biased toward the SJW voice, it's going to be harder and harder to finish off the movement since it can always grow another head and amplify the message.  We have been seeing some improvements here and there (things that were once sacred to the modern left being left behind by everyone else and "sure fire" liberal successes failing), but the upcoming election will change many things about the world, including the future of sjwism.
> 
> If Trump wins, we'll either see a large number of people finally and openly abandon the modern left, with corporations pandering to the right...or the left will triple down and the SJWmindset will strengthen over the next four years.
> If Trump loses, we'll either see the the right regroup/refocus and strengthen in a way that the left has been over the past few years...or it might be the death knell of modern conservatism.
> ...



In my opinion, the only way for it to stop for awhile is if other nations they virtue signal let them know they care neither for what they believe in, and turn on them, like China or Middle Eastern countries do something to damage like stop giving them money or support, or in extreme cases attack them with war or terrorism, then it could break them. But it might come back only this time they would be for Isolationism and not care for other nations no matter how much money they make, they would still bring in immigrants but this time they would try to use assimilation under their own auspices and pretend it's not nationalism. But that's what I think so take what you will.


----------



## Jaimas (May 23, 2020)

It's been dying for a long time. Their positions are non-starters with everyone even tangentially outside their sphere of influence, and they're despised by basically everyone online.

The thing is, the rot brought about by the ideology that brought Social Justice to us runs deep, and it will not willingly cede power under any circumstance. The shitheads that have been ruining franchises, demanding deplatforming of competing ideas, shoving their shitty politics where no one wants them, and fucking up everything they touch have gradually been losing influence - their outlets are collapsing, since Clickbait hasn't been profitable in years. Less and less people are reacting to ragebait, and more and more people are aware of what these assholes want to accomplish and the damage they'll do if allowed. They're reaping the whirlwind of their own idiocy, and with every day, their bubble gets smaller. Every day, a few more people in their group realize it's a con and leave. Every day, they alienate more people outside the group and these harden attitudes against them.

Back in 2016, I thought for sure that Trump would result in _some_ level of self-reflection, but all it did was drive home that they have absolutely no capacity _for_ self-reflection, and the only way they will learn is if the public hands them their ass, over and over. The natural tendency of them to fuck up everything they touch and drive away everyone even tangentially different from them will lead them to increasingly ineffectually cloister themselves, leaving to more of their own having outbreaks of common sense. Their movement will ultimately implode, but it's going to take ages for the damage they've done to even _begin_ healing, and any of them in positions of power will never stop making pains in the ass of themselves.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 23, 2020)

So we'll see an increase in victim complex, while also seeing a surge in casual racism as a result of it?

God, I hate hypocrites.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 23, 2020)

Another thing I forgot to mention, if something were to happen in Canada and Mexico as well, like if they lose some support or some drastic changes happen in those places which become antithetical to their visions or ideals and end up turning against them would be another factor. 



The Last Stand said:


> So we'll see an increase in victim complex, while also seeing a surge in casual racism as a result of it?
> 
> God, I hate hypocrites.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 23, 2020)

It's been on it's way out ever since the 2016 election, it's just been a very slow process.

The peak of it was in 2015/2016 when they had every right to believe the future was theirs as soon as Hillary was in office but it didn't happen and the fact that they aren't crafty enough to try to evolve and instead just doubled down on everything that lost them 2016 proves they have no long term chance at success.

What we've been experiencing in the years since 2016 is basically a scorched Earth policy of them simply trying to do as much damage to everything as they can out of spite before they go down, whereas I think in 2015/2016 they actually had pretensions of being genuine in their pursuits.


----------



## Wonderful Id (May 23, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> In my opinion, the only way for it to stop for awhile is if other nations they virtue signal let them know they care neither for what they believe in, and turn on them, like China or Middle Eastern countries do something to damage like stop giving them money or support, or in extreme cases attack them with war or terrorism, then it could break them. But it might come back only this time they would be for Isolationism and not care for other nations no matter how much money they make, they would still bring in immigrants but this time they would try to use assimilation under their own auspices and pretend it's not nationalism. But that's what I think so take what you will.



A good bit of news is that those immigrants being brought in all over the world don't seem to give a damn about stuff like SJWism or PC culture.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 7, 2020)

The culture of fear and purity tests surrounding these riots shows that sjwism will survive for many more decades. They have power.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> The culture of fear and purity tests surrounding these riots shows that sjwism will survive for many more decades. They have power.



The same thing was probably argued about the Satanic Panic, but the eventual fallout was the beginning of the end of the Religious Right. I think this is the beginning of the SJW decline, but it will take many years before it gets eradicated.


----------



## Tismguide (Jun 8, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> The same thing was probably argued about the Satanic Panic, but the eventual fallout was the beginning of the end of the Religious Right. I think this is the beginning of the SJW decline, but it will take many years before it gets eradicated.


The SJW shit has its tentacles in everything though. The satanic panic got bland corporate pandering, sure, but leftists still largely controlled academia, media, education, etc. They may have had to shut up a bit more, but they weren't being purged _en masse_. It's way bigger than the RW at this point, and now we have phones and social media. Maybe even bigger than the Red Scare, though it's harder for me to compare to that.

There will probably be some backlash to these riots -- with luck, well win that battle. But it has shown me we are losing the war much more rapidly than I had realized.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 8, 2020)

Tismguide said:


> The SJW shit has its tentacles in everything though. The satanic panic got bland corporate pandering, sure, but leftists still largely controlled academia, media, education, etc. They may have had to shut up a bit more, but they weren't being purged _en masse_. It's way bigger than the RW at this point, and now we have phones and social media. Maybe even bigger than the Red Scare, though it's harder for me to compare to that.
> 
> There will probably be some backlash to these riots -- with luck, well win that battle. But it has shown me we are losing the war much more rapidly than I had realized.



Satanic panic was the beginning of the end for the religious right, which was the last group like the SJWs.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 4, 2021)

Are they becoming self aware?


----------



## kiwiburgerplanet (May 4, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Are they becoming self aware?


It's basically retarded people arguing about pronouns now


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 4, 2021)

No, I doubt it. The main reason is because while the Satanic panic was similar, it was limited to Christians. However, with the SJW movement it's not only very broad with various groups, movements and individuals; in a way it has infiltrated mainstream culture that conservative Christianity didn't with the Satanic panic. This is why you readily hear of actors being blacklisted or movies cancelled because of the mob.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (May 5, 2021)

Yes, but that's because they've already won.
There's no need for a dedicated movement when you already have the support of most regular Americans, outwardly support from corps, and dominance over the internet / news.
You can cite the lefty infighting all you want, but there's no major opposition - not from the "silent majority", the GOP, etc - from whatever new neolib trend we'd call crazy back in 2013.


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2021)

SJWs are not dying.  Their death is inevitable, so you shouldn't wail and get all blackpilled about their continued existence, but they are currently in bloom.  They will eventually peak, and in some areas, they already are, but eventually, this bullshit will burn down the area it has within its control and then we'll have some new form of stupidity to worry about.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 5, 2021)

People talking about if election of Trump in 2016 was the end of SJW's. 

Thread started in July 2018 asking if SJW's are dying out?

Almost July 2021, SJW's are stronger than ever.

Learn to live with it. They are here forever.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 5, 2021)

The movement? Yes, the culture? No. I think its become to big to the point where nobody can control it.


----------

